# [SOLVED] Easiest way to batch extract audio from many avi files at once?



## vertigoelectric (Aug 19, 2005)

I've been rendering music-related videos for a youtube channel. I've been saving the completed renders, but I haven't been saving the audio files I've been using in them. Now that I've got a bit of a collection, I wish I had saved them.

Is there any method or program I can use to easily extract all of the audio from each of the Xvid avi files without doing it one by one? I've got about 200 of them now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Easiest way to "batch" extract audio from many avi files at once?*

Format Factory (freeware, link in my signature) supports batch conversion from video to audio - set up a new folder for the audio files to be saved to, add your video files, set the conversion parameters for high quality audio and away you go. The original files will not be altered.


----------



## vertigoelectric (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Easiest way to "batch" extract audio from many avi files at once?*

Thank you! This seems to be working great! I got the conversion started and it's zipping through them and outputting the files quite nicely. It's exactly what I wanted. Now I can go to bed and they'll be all finished when I wake up.

Thanks again.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Easiest way to &quot;batch&quot; extract audio from many avi files at once?*

no problem - glad we could help you :grin:


----------



## vertigoelectric (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Easiest way to &quot;batch&quot; extract audio from many avi files at once?*

This is the quickest solution I've had to anything I've ever posted on TSF. Although, it's also the simplest by far.


----------

